# Sweet 16th B-day coming up for Methos



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Just realized Methos will be 16 in 2 more weeks. We got him from our vet when he was 3 weeks old. He was just supposed to be a foster but I just couldn't give him up. So do I give him a kitty style B-day party with nip and fishcake or is that just too cutesy?
Our guys are all getting so old when I wasn't looking. Bentley is pushing 18, Pixel is 15, even the youngins are 5 and 3 now. Bentley is definately showing his age - leaning down, slower and sleeping more. Methos is still tearing around


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow, that's awesome that your cats are living to such old ages! You're obviously doing something right  happy bday Methos! And yes, I'd buy him a special treat for his bday


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww! Happy birthday to your kitty! I had one that lived to be 23. Hopefully, you will have your cat for a long time.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Happy 16, Methos! 
For your sweet 16, you should totally get a kitty-car...


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Sure! Give him a birthday party, it will make you happy. But no candles, OK!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

jusjim said:


> Sure! Give him a birthday party, it will make you happy. But no candles, OK!


HA! I agree NO candles! Our Billy walked by a candle and caught his tail on fire! Luckily no harm done but I learned my lesson. Definitely a wonderful treat is in store for birthday boy!! Happy birthday. 

:bday


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Right, no candles. He already burnt half of his off once before during a B-Day party for one of the grandkids. The RC car idea hmmm naah he hates the ones we already have & I'm not getting the hubby another & the hubbies tank is enough to make him get on the top of the cat tree. I'm thinking a felt mousie & a new feather toy since he has gutted his old ones (literally the only things left are a few scraps of blue felt & the feather is a bare stub). I am thinking a bit of salmon alfredo just for Methos.


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Methos!!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

bkitty, God bless you for taking such good care of your cats! So many people around me tell me "well, he was very old already, he was almost 13" or things like that when they talk about their late cats. They're clueless.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

:bday Methos!! arty

Salmon Alfredo sounds delicious!! 

Mylita


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sure, throw him a party! That is just awesome. I would love to see pictures! Congratulate the birthday boy for me!


----------

